# Razr release



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

With the announcement of this new toy, pretty much a leaner meaner brighter and squarer? Version of the bionic...

How do you think the release of the RAZR will effect the bionic ? In anyway I mean if moto is still releasing new devices with a locked bootloader what are the chances on freeing the bionic?

And that's all besides the fact that the Razr will crush the bionic talk about a short life span? ;( right after I fell in love with how all the pixelation makes my keyboard look like carbon fiber.


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm not concerned. Sure it's 200MHz faster, has a better screen (that will be a PITA to see outside) and better front facing camera. But the fact the bootloader is still locked and it has a non removable battery give me no reason to even think about it. Besides, if 200 mhz you won't even notice.

I'm sticking to my Bionic


----------



## bravozero (Sep 22, 2011)

Well there are pros and cons, as always. A common con is the non removable battery.

At least they're ditching the Pentile and going with a qHD SAMOLED plus display, that's definitely a step up in the right direction. Bump in processor speed, thinner... the RAZR might do better than the Bionic in the end.

By being thinner... that makes me wonder if they're using a second generation LTE radio. If so, huge plus. I might sell the Bionic to my girlfriend since her Fascinate is failing and get the RAZR, but time will tell.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah I just stumbled upon the bionic myself only reason I even care is due to my exchange period lol, but the biggest thing that came to my mind is how just a week or two ago att bragged about they waited to start on lte till the tech advanced saying there phones would be thinner and stronger

But yeah, the closed battery thing is a turn off for me ...just today I had to due a battery pull on my bionic froze up on me grrr and I'm not even rooted.

And is it me or in the hands on video it had a transparent status bar?

And sell it to her? Lol

Sent from my wish i had my tbolt back Bionic using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## bravozero (Sep 22, 2011)

There will be a method of rebooting the device if it's frozen without needing to mess with the battery. The iTurd could, so can the RAZR.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

bravozero said:


> There will be a method of rebooting the device if it's frozen without needing to mess with the battery. The iTurd could, so can the RAZR.


Yep. Probably a pinhole reset button.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Meh, that is true and I was thinking that it was a testiment to Motorola becoming more closed but I give them this to fit so much into such a package it was probably the most practical thing to do but I'm in awe about how with most of the details in the air I'm worried about not being able to get to my internals, aswell I wonder if it will have only internal storage similar to the nexus seeing as it'll come in a 8gb or 16gb model that's not anything, and the sim card for that matter having a port for it on the sides would feel unconventional to me. But like you said before I can't wait to see what kind of radios its coming with.


----------



## eraursls1984 (Sep 21, 2011)

Vulpe said:


> I wonder if it will have only internal storage similar to the nexus seeing as it'll come in a 8gb or 16gb model that's not anything, and the sim card for that matter having a port for it on the sides would feel unconventional to me. But like you said before I can't wait to see what kind of radios its coming with.


the SD port will also be on the side, I like this a lot, I just don't like the charge port on top.

Sent from my "glad to have gotten rid of my t bolt" bionic


----------



## bravozero (Sep 22, 2011)

Correct, the left side of the phone has a "door" that houses the SIM and SD cards, so they're easily accessible.

While I'm not big about having the charger port on the top, it makes life easy in my car while charging. If I have it plugged into my phone, it's difficult to sit the phone in the cubby it usually sits in while I'm driving. Not a deal breaker for me though.


----------



## xxxdroidxxx (Sep 15, 2011)

I just love the design of the bionic. Simple, clean, and smooth. Everything just flows perfectly. the razr looks like it was piece together with a bunch of random parts. Nothing flows. design is a big factor to me.


----------



## ProCompSolutions (Jul 11, 2011)

Non 4g from what i hear.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## tbgreen89 (Oct 16, 2011)

"ProCompSolutions said:


> Non 4g from what i hear.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


If that's the case than its worthless imo. No removable battery? Motorola stop trying to be like apple. Its got a cool design but those two things right their aren't worth it. Ill keep my bionic.


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

^^^^^^ If your reffering to the Razar not 4G your mistaken cause it does support 4G LTE, I like the Bionic bUt it will be my first and last Motorola Device cause this locked bootloader crap SUCKS! The Razar looks like its going to be a beast of a phone but im not going thru this locked bootloader crap again cause man I miss CM7. We should be able to freak our phone to the max specially if you paid the full $600 like I did. So yes im jumping ship and I will Donate my Bionic to a Developer... here a hands on video of the Razar for those of you who havent seen it yet http://www.phonedog.com/videos/motorola-droid-razr-hands-on/


----------



## eraursls1984 (Sep 21, 2011)

mackentosh said:


> I like the Bionic bUt it will be my first and last Motorola Device cause this locked bootloader crap SUCKS! The Razar looks like its going to be a beast of a phone but im not going thru this locked bootloader crap again cause man I miss CM7. We should be able to freak our phone to the max specially if you paid the full $600 like I did.


The t bolt is unlocked but took awhile to get cm7 running decent. Last time I flashed it on the t bolt (about 6 weeks ago) it still had to many bugs, I went straight back to BAMF. Going from a X to a t bolt to a bionic I don't see the big deal other than it being easier to recover from bricks. My X running liberty was as good as my t bolt ever was.


----------



## tbgreen89 (Oct 16, 2011)

I love my bionic. But the new galaxy nexus is looking very promising. Although I don't understand what's up with the 5mp camera? Still though its gonna be a beast.


----------



## morenoc12 (Oct 12, 2011)

Cause and effect: you want a slim phone? Then design everything in the most compact way. this is the most likely reason for an integrated battery, don't need to design a cover or a place to hold a battery. every detail of the phone (top mounted USB and HDMI Ports, side loading SD and SIM) is evidence of this. I'm just surprised they got such a big battery in such a small package


----------



## eraursls1984 (Sep 21, 2011)

tbgreen89 said:


> I love my bionic. But the new galaxy nexus is looking very promising. Although I don't understand what's up with the 5mp camera? Still though its gonna be a beast.


Mp's don't mean everything about camera quality. It can still be a better quality than the 8-12 mp phone cameras out there.


----------



## bravozero (Sep 22, 2011)

Regarding locked bootloaders... I owned the original DX for over a year, never had one issue with it and ran almost every ROM that was available at the time. Never had radio issues, overclocked to 1.3 ghz, completely debloated with RAM scripts... you name it. I was completely happy with how it performed, I could have cared less about the bootloader.

With the Charge, yea we could swap out kernels and whatnot, but I didn't overclock it and the radio upgrades were garbage, so I never found the need to utilized the unlocked bootloader. Plus the constant FC's and reboots... the issues with the Fascinate I had (don't get me started)... goodbye Samsung.

I have never needed to swap batteries, and they'll make it so you can manually reboot the phone in case it freezes up. The RAZR is perfect for what I want/need in a device.


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

"eraursls1984 said:


> The t bolt is unlocked but took awhile to get cm7 running decent. Last time I flashed it on the t bolt (about 6 weeks ago) it still had to many bugs, I went straight back to BAMF. Going from a X to a t bolt to a bionic I don't see the big deal other than it being easier to recover from bricks. My X running liberty was as good as my t bolt ever was.


Also went dx, bolt, bionic. I enjoy my bionic far more than the bolt, even though the bootloader was unlocked on the bolt.


----------



## eraursls1984 (Sep 21, 2011)

darkrom said:


> Also went dx, bolt, bionic. I enjoy my bionic far more than the bolt, even though the bootloader was unlocked on the bolt.


Exactly. Even though you could flash radios, my bionic (i know some people have problems, that's why I said my bionic) has better radios than any I ever flashed on the bolt, I get 4g in places I never did on my bolt and 3g drops out much less. My X also had 3g signal in more places than my bolt. I also see people saying "the kernel is where most of the performance comes from" yet the X's stock kernel with just a Rom performed as good and had better battery life than the bolt (I mainly had 4g turned off since I never saw it anyways)

I'm not against unlocked bootloaders, its just that when one phone manufacturer has the best radios, best sound quality, best battery life and the performance can match any other phone with a Rom why worry about getting a phone specifically because its unlocked if its going to be inferior in every other way? I welcome an unlocked bootloader on the bionic and razr because it can make these phones even better. I'm also not saying the bionic or razr will be better than the galaxy nexus, but I stay away from Samsung and LG because of their horrible radios, HTC's aren't as bad but they don't compare to Motorola's, plus HTC has horrible sound/call quality.


----------



## calihawki (Jun 9, 2011)

bravozero said:


> There will be a method of rebooting the device if it's frozen without needing to mess with the battery. The iTurd could, so can the RAZR.


\

Just like the Xoom you hold the Volume Up and Power button to reboot when it is stuck... That isn't a big deal. It would be nice to be able to have a spare battery though...


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

And only vzw version fmbootloadrr is locked. European ones will have unlocked bootloaders

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## eraursls1984 (Sep 21, 2011)

moosc said:


> And only vzw version fmbootloadrr is locked. European ones will have unlocked bootloaders


This makes me believe that it won't be to long before all razr's can be unlocked.


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

Vulpe said:


> With the announcement of this new toy, pretty much a leaner meaner brighter and squarer? Version of the bionic...
> 
> How do you think the release of the RAZR will effect the bionic ? In anyway I mean if moto is still releasing new devices with a locked bootloader what are the chances on freeing the bionic?
> 
> And that's all besides the fact that the Razr will crush the bionic talk about a short life span? ;( right after I fell in love with how all the pixelation makes my keyboard look like carbon fiber.


hopefully since google bought moto maybe just maybe on newer phones we will get unlocked bootloaders , and maybe we will even get updates before everyone else. but it doesn't seem like moto is locking bootloaders. it seems like Verizon wants them to


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

MOTO pulled a hella punk move with the timing of these 2 releases... ufck SanJay or whatever the ufck his name is the DROID Bionic will be the last MOTO phone that I buy...*

*this statement is not a reflection of this user, this forum or its members and affiliates, all statements above are strictly subject to interpretation and only valid within the 14 day period of the original date of post, the MOTO trademark is used with all rights prohibited and the DRIOD Bionic name brand is property of its shareholders and subsidiaries, No purchase necessary. Google will stop of this silly bullshit motorola is pulling as soon as the take that ***** over and sell that ass on the block- 2 for 1 specials!


----------

